# Odor / Stink from new direct vent natural gas fireplace after 30 hours of burning



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

how did you insulate and/or trim the exhaust/intake?


----------



## cnauta (Jan 14, 2012)

Unknown. It was installed by a contractor.


Could this be causing the toxic stink?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

cnauta said:


> Unknown. It was installed by a contractor.
> Could this be causing the toxic stink?





> Recently we had an independent professional gas fireplace installer/service person with 20 years experience attempt to locate the stink. He checked everything. (Cleaned everything, checked for gas leak, checked for CO, checked the venting, and checked for anything to close to the fire box.) He said the odor is coming from the fireplace.


Does the smell go ever go away? Like when you turn it off?
If it isn't *IN* the furnace... that leaves what's AROUND the furnace.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the fake logs and try it.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Did you buy the fireplace and have an installer put it in or did a contracter arrange this all for you? This would be when I'd be saying this is not what I paid for if it was through a contractor. Fix it or replace it.
If you have "0" CO then the smell is unlikely to be coming from the internal side of the fireplace ( the side where the gas burns and is transported out of your house). That puts the smell that's being created somewhere on the outside of that sealed shell. I've seen the smell of accidently melted plastic or rubber last a year on appliances that get run everyday.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

CO is odorless so it wouldn't be that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Dead critter, or neighbor has been shoving crap into the intake.


----------



## cnauta (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas. Please keep them coming.

Additional information: The chemical stink occurs only when the gas fireplace is starts. The stink starts within a few minutes and lingers for long after the fireplace is turned off. There is no chance the odor is coming from anything other source. 

I will try removing the fake logs and fibers.


----------



## cnauta (Jan 14, 2012)

Also: I actually just bought this house from the person who built it. (I had a home inspection completed.)

This is making it more complex to strong arm the contractor/supplier into fixing the fireplace.
:furious:


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are not getting any CO into the home from the fire place ( And it was tested with a descent meter that is recalibrated yearly) then that tells you that all the products of combustion are going outside where they should. That would include anything ( smelly) within the combustion chamber and venting.
The source will be something melting or melted on the outside of the sealed majestic combustion chamber and venting that can access your house air and be detectable to you.
This doesn't fix your problem but it eliminates some places to search.


----------



## SIG39 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am having the same problem with the same fireplace. Did you try it without the logs? I even took the logs out and put them into the oven and set the clean oven setting and they still smell. I have burned them for hours and the smell continues. Majestic was no help when I did get them on the line. I am thinking of replacing the logs and hope that corrects the problem. Was there a smell when you burned it without the logs?

thanks


----------



## cnauta (Jan 14, 2012)

SIG39:

The stink cannot be coming from the logs since it is vented outside. I had a professional test around the interior of the house and zero air from inside the fireplace is making it into the house. (Zero products of combustion are entering the house.) It would not matter how stinky the logs are, I could not smell it inside the house.

The stink is coming from the outside of fire chamber. Something is melting on the exterior of the fireplace when it is running. Looked in the wall with a camera and there is nothing obvious touch the shell, such as insulation or plastic.

I burnt it once more for three days straight. Still a terrible chemical stink. I am planning to rip this fireplace out this year and install new non-Majestic model.


----------



## SIG39 (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks! I won't have to take my logs out and try it. I guess we will have to buy a new one too.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Are either of you able to see what kind of sealant was used to attach the vent to the firebox? High temp sealant must be used, so if they used anything else, that could be your source. You'd probably have to remove some dry wall to see the vent connection.,


----------



## doreen67 (Dec 6, 2012)

*CNAUTA and SIG:*

CNAUTA and SIG:

I am having the same issue with a Majestic fireplace. Very frustrating. I believe that it is coming from the sealant that the manufacturer used to seal all of the seams on the firebox. If you pop off the bottom cover that covers the controls and use a flashlight, you will see a gray/black sealant on the edges of the firebox. If you can pop off the top louver and look at the top of the firebox, you will see more of it. Some of it is very black and brittle (charred looking) some is more gray. I believe the blacker stuff is where the fireplace is hotter and thus the stuff has cured/burned to a black color. Some chunks broke loose, I heated them. The smell is the same. I am trying to contact Majestic/Monessen to see what they recommend. Have either of you solved the problem?


----------



## arf647 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Stinky Gas Fireplace*

I was having the same issue with gas fireplaces in two different homes. Discovered the source of the smell coming from the fiberglass/rope gasket which surrounds the glass frame.As the glass and frame become progressively hotter,the gasket begins to emit the odor. Was told that the smell should slowly reduce over time. So,far,not happening.


----------



## Dana_Bean (Jan 6, 2014)

*Same Majestic fireplace, same problem*

Hey everyone, we just bought a house with one of these Majestic DVR33 fireplaces and have the same problem. Its a really horrible smell..we can't stomach it for more than 5-10 minutes it is just so terrible. I looked at that rope-like thing someone mentioned around the inside of the glass and it seems fine. The smell only gets stronger the longer it is run. Did anyone figure out how to fix this? Its been getting to -50 celsius here the last while and we'd really like to use this.

Also someone mentioned it could be coming from the sealant, our sealant is red though, not grey/black like the other poster mentioned. We have tried taking pieces of sealant and burning them and also putting direct flames on the rope-like thing and neither smell. Help!! 

Thanks


----------



## Dana_Bean (Jan 6, 2014)

*A related post I found*

I found this post on another forum and thought I'd share it here. I haven't yet found the sealant she mentioned, but will keep investigating.


"Oh boy ..... We have had the same problem after moving in to our new home 5 years ago. We were told it had to be burned in for 6 - 8 hours to clean off any manufacturing process oils. We have tried this over the years and it has not worked , I took the glass off and there was no sign of this odour inside the fire box. Which makes sense as that should be a sealed unit taking in fresh air and expelling burnt exhaust. But I was checking everything, easiest first....

My new home warranty has expired, and the manufacturer has not responded other then telling me to contact the installed, who has gone out of business. So I'm on my own!!!

Ok so now I had no choice but to rip the mantel off, and the tile surround to gain access to the unit. I was either going to find the problem or it was going in the garbage as there was defiantly an issue with the unit or install. After totally destroying the mantel and tiles, I found the install to be perfect, the builder made a very neat box, the vent was properly installed, so I focused my search to the Majestic gas fireplace unit.

The smell I would get each time we tried it was a chemical smell, very very strong , no smoke, just an odour that after running it for 10 mins would start to take over the house. As I looked over the unit I found all this dried up black sealer everywhere it was crumbling off the unit and a bunch was on the floor. I picked up a piece and wow that's the stink !!! OMG they used the wrong sealer on the fireplace. I say wrong because the sealer required does not smell and does not dry out and crumble off.

On another note the sealer was used to bond the sheet metal seams, the company welded about an inch on each corner and rather then do it right and weld the complete side , they opted to use high heat sealer. In theory this will work but you need the correct sealer.

So after some consideration buy a new unit at 2000 dollars or scrap off the old sealer totally dismantle and then reassemble with proper sealer at 10 dollars, I thought I would give it a go. It took a day of scraping and cleaning to remove the junk that was on the unit.

Last night I reassembled the unit and let it sit over night, this morning I reinstalled the unit and it has been burning for well over 45 mins on hight with a very slight smell probably due to the normal burn in period to cure the sealer.

I'm happy I saved 2000 dollars but it will still cost me 2000 to replace the mantel and tile surround.

This unit was installed in 2008 and this is the first time we could use it....

This is posted on their web site

SPECIAL NOTE TO MAJESTIC CUSTOMERS WITH PRODUCTS MANUFACTURED PRIOR TO JULY 2008: Monessen Hearth Systems Company (MHSC) purchased the Majestic brand from Canadian Fireplace Manufacturers Corp. (CFM) on July 25, 2008. MHSC is not responsible for information about, warranty of nor are we liable for Majestic product manufactured or installed prior to that time. Information regarding those products should be requested from the original seller.

Seeing that this unit was purchased in July of 2008 I couldn't tell you if it is the new company or old that used this toxic sealer. So I suggest stay clear !!!

Hope this helps someone else....."


----------



## melvinkirk (Dec 20, 2017)

*Re: A related post I found*



Dana_Bean said:


> I found this post on another forum and thought I'd share it here. I haven't yet found the sealant she mentioned, but will keep investigating.
> 
> 
> "Oh boy ..... We have had the same problem after moving in to our new home 5 years ago. We were told it had to be burned in for 6 - 8 hours to clean off any manufacturing process oils. We have tried this over the years and it has not worked , I took the glass off and there was no sign of this odour inside the fire box. Which makes sense as that should be a sealed unit taking in fresh air and expelling burnt exhaust. But I was checking everything, easiest first....
> ...


Hi I hope you or anyone else that reads this and has had the same problem please let me know My fireplace is a DVRS3 direct vent Not sure what year it is It has a bad smell also
I'm assuming the sealant referred to does not seal the fire chamber itself?And did replacing the sealant cure the problem (long term) Thanks


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: A related post I found*



melvinkirk said:


> Hi I hope you or anyone else that reads this and has had the same problem please let me know My fireplace is a DVRS3 direct vent Not sure what year it is It has a bad smell also
> I'm assuming the sealant referred to does not seal the fire chamber itself?And did replacing the sealant cure the problem (long term) Thanks


It's best to start your own thread. 

It'll take 6-8 hours of use before all the manufacturing residues are burnt off, and the silicone to cure fully. (It should be red silicone, not any other colour.) The threaded rope gasket will be white. Both need to be intact. 

Cheers!


----------



## melvinkirk (Dec 20, 2017)

*Re: A related post I found*



supers05 said:


> It's best to start your own thread.
> 
> It'll take 6-8 hours of use before all the manufacturing residues are burnt off, and the silicone to cure fully. (It should be red silicone, not any other colour.) The threaded rope gasket will be white. Both need to be intact.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks I have red silicone on the pipe (thimble) that attaches to the 7 inch pipe going to the outside

I think some of the posts are not referring to this part


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: A related post I found*



melvinkirk said:


> Thanks I have red silicone on the pipe (thimble) that attaches to the 7 inch pipe going to the outside
> 
> I think some of the posts are not referring to this part


It'll be used in a bunch of spots, except the front window.

Cheers!


----------

